# Identity please!



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2008)

Someone sent me these pics taken in the Libyan Desert and wanted to know what species they are. I told them Cute Species, but they didn't buy it! So who knows what they are?


----------



## Pelle (Oct 1, 2008)

_Eremiaphila sp._


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 1, 2008)

Pelle`s right, i `ant got a clue what exact species it is but i havent seen one quite like that before


----------



## Birdfly (Oct 1, 2008)

They are nice too. i'll bet these are tricky to get hold of


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll just keep on dreaming that someday I _might _get my hands on them.


----------



## joossa (Oct 1, 2008)

Shortstack Mantid. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2008)

joossa said:


> Shortstack Mantid. :lol:


Wack! u worse than me!


----------



## The_Asa (Oct 1, 2008)

When was the last time someone had these?


----------



## bill krut (Oct 1, 2008)

they are called the pebble mantis, i think one of deshawn's friends used to have them, they molt right side up!

http://www.insectstore.com/eremiaphila-zet...s-caresheet.php


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, I thought i had seen pics of this one before, so cute, so hard to raise here.


----------



## acerbity (Oct 2, 2008)

I was going to say, that looks like the sp that molts on the ground, like a cricket or something molts. Bugger on the name though


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 3, 2008)

Can't stop thinking "I want one of those..."  

Would probably do well *somewhere* in California...


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 7, 2008)

Yen and I had these once and they are extremely hard to keep!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice pics Becky, i hope this species can be available again i really want to give it another try.


----------

